# Cities With The Most Skyscrapers In Europe (150m+ Completed-T/O).



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

Union Man said:


> *Cities With The Most Skyscrapers In The EU, Russia and Turkey (150m+ Completed-T/O)*


great work! :cheers:

but, as Genius Loci said, for Milan now there're 4 (in the near future 6).
then, I'd say that in 2014 still we DON'T have to consider the MUNICIPALITY population, but the URBAN AREA/AGGLOMERATION population (that is not metropolitan area). so for the EU I'd use these data: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_urban_areas_of_the_European_Union

ps: don't know why only for Paris you haven't used the municipality data (that is 2.2 M)


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

meteoforumitalia said:


> great work! :cheers:
> 
> but, as Genius Loci said, for Milan now there're 4 (in the near future 6).
> then, I'd say that in 2014 still we DON'T have to consider the MUNICIPALITY population, but the URBAN AREA/AGGLOMERATION population (that is not metropolitan area). so for the EU I'd use these data: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_urban_areas_of_the_European_Union
> ...


Thank you meteoforumitalia .

I've looked on both CTBUH, Emporis and Wikipedia of which all have stated that there are currently only two buildings above 150m in Milan. I'm aware of Il Dritto(CityLife) but I do not know if it has topped out yet? 

As to Solaria all three sources state it is below 150m.

The reason why I've used city proper(municipality) population is, generally they are more precise but most importantly some countries do not measure urban population, because of this city proper is a safe bet. Thank you for the link but the source data from that Wikipedia page is from Demographia, which I have never trusted. However if Eurostat has urban area statistics or more up to date LUZ statistics I would happily use them.

The only reason why I have added Petite Couronne to the Paris population is because all but one of Paris's skyscrapers is actually in Paris proper, so to not start a Skysrapercity verbal war and only put one for Paris, I added the outer three rings(Which I think anyway in 2016 will be incorporated into Paris city proper).

BTW I love Milan, I've been many times!


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

Union Man said:


> Thank you meteoforumitalia .
> 
> I've looked on both CTBUH, Emporis and Wikipedia of which all have stated that there are currently only two buildings above 150m in Milan. I'm aware of Il Dritto(CityLife) but I do not know if it has topped out yet?
> 
> As to Solaria all three sources state it is below 150m.


Solaria is 145 m at the roof, but there'are also the locals for the lifts on the top that are part of the structure and are much visible from any perspectives. they make the building reach an height of 150 m and over...you can see here in this pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-mrqX2VFLm...2Q/ogUvKRWjOTE/s1600/2013+10+13+Solaria+2.jpg

Il Dritto is not topped out yet, but in 1 month it will be...and it is already now far above the height of 150 m


----------



## R.T. (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello,
You forgot Lyon, France, with La "Tour Part-Dieu" : 165m. (and soon, a second tower with La Tour incity, 200m).

Have a good day.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

cool thread kay:


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Benidorm - Spain
Number of skyscrapers: 3
Area: 38,51 Km2
Population: 71.034
Highest Building: InTempo (188)
--------------------------------
Barcelona - Spain
Number of skyscrapers: 2
Area: 101,4 Km2
Population: 1,619,337
Highest Builing: Hotel Arts (154)
-------------------------------
Bilbao - Spain
Number of skyscrapers: 1
Area: 40,65 Km2
Population: 346,356
Highest Building: Torre Iberdrola (165)
-------------------------------------
Seville - Spain
Number of skyscrapers: 1
Area: 140,6 Km2
Population: 705,188
Highest building: Torre Cajasol (178)
------------------------------------------
Brussels - Belgium
Number of skyscrapers - 1
Area: 161,38 Km2
Population: 166,497
Highest building: Tour du Midi (150)
-----------------------------------------
Monaco - Monaco
Number of skyscrapers: 1
Area: 2,02 Km2
Population: 35,881
Highest Building: Tour Odeon (170)


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Added Lyon, Benidorm, Barcelona and Bilbao, will add the others at a later date


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Updated. Haven't added Brussels as Tour du Midi is 148m.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

36 skyscrapers in Moscow with a height of 150 meters. 2 more have reached this height but did not reach its maximum height.


Blackhavvk said:


> Moscow has 38 buildings over 150 meters.
> 1 OKO South ( U/C Now ~ 340m after completed 352m)
> 2 Mercury (Com. 339m)
> 3 Eurasia (T/O 309m)
> ...


3 skyscrapers in Yekaterinburg with a height of 150 meters.


Blackhavvk said:


> 1)Iset ( T/O after installing crown 209m)
> 2)Vysotsky ( Com 188m)
> 3)Sverdlovsk [ex. Prizma] (T/O 151m)


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Blackhavvk said:


> 36 skyscrapers in Moscow with a height of 150 meters. 2 more have reached this height but did not reach its maximum height.
> 
> 3 skyscrapers in Yekaterinburg with a height of 150 meters.


Changed Moscow to 36 and Yekaterinburg to 3


----------



## Andy_L (Jul 6, 2009)

*ROME:* Torre Eurosky 155m 38 fl



squadra volante said:


> *B*


as the height of the second building on the photo I have not found


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Add to Izmir the second Folkart Tower, that is actually topped out at 200m*

Thanks 

I think you should add also Azerbaijan and Georgia cause they are considered European countries...

If you add them:


__________________________________________________
| *BAKU - Azerbaijan - 4 
| Tallest: SOCAR Tower - 209m* 
| -------------------------------------------------------------------- 
| *BATUMI - Georgia - 1 
| Tallest: Batumi Technological University Tower - 200m *
__________________________________________________


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I would say that Milan has now four skyscrapers.

1. Unicredit Tower | 231m | compl.
2. Il Dritto | 207m | T/O
3. Palazzo Lombardia | 163m | compl.
4. Solaria | 150m | compl


----------



## Phoenyxar (Mar 4, 2012)

Brussels missing with one skyscraper (it's a close one).
Number of Skyscrapers - 1 
Area - ~161 km2 
Population - 1.174.403
Tallest Building - Tour du Midi(/South Tower?) 150m

Don't know where you got the 148m? Unless some two meters of cladding have magically disappeared it should still be 150m.

Are the top cities still up to date (London and Paris seem to be correct), perhaps something was topped out in those past two months? With Istanbul's construction boom that doesn't seem unlikely.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the updates guys! I really need to finish the list, I'll be updating the list shortly. The only ones I will not be adding are Brussels for Tour du Midi, as I get conflicting information that it is 148 metres. Also Solaria in Milan, all sources I have checked state it is 143 metres. Just to show I'm not biased there are a few 148-149m buildings in London that I haven't included in the list.

All updates are welcome


----------



## Phoenyxar (Mar 4, 2012)

According to Emporis its roof is 148m and its architectural height is 150m (the parapet I assume?) Don't know which height you use or prefer for this list, it's your list nonetheless, so that's where my arguing ends.

Nice list by the way, great work.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

In the midst of updating this.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

OKO south T/O, but Federation Vostok NOT T/O Moscow-37.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Crescent Place* in *Baku, Azerbaijan* has reached 150m.
20m to be topped out finally. So, you add this or you wanna wait for the tower to top out first?


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks, I'll wait till it T/O first, let me know when it does and I'll add it.


----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)

ankara 150+ T/O 
Number of Skyscrapers: 5

1-TÜRK TELEKOM TOWER 192m
2-ONE TOWER 185m
3-PORTAKAL RESİDANCE 160m
4-NATA VEGA PARK-1 151m
5-NATA VEGA PARK-2 151m


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Could you provide a list of 40 skyscrapers in Istanbul? Unfortunately difficult to obtain reliable information.


----------



## Countach (Mar 15, 2009)

I would be curious to see the same list following the 200m+ rule. The list of cities with skyscrapers would be much shorter..


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Countach said:


> I would be curious to see the same list following the 200m+ rule. The list of cities with skyscrapers would be much shorter..


Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112293314&postcount=1

*Skyscraper 200m (complete, t/o)*

1. Moscow = 15
2. London = 6
3. Frankfurt = 5
4. Madrid = 4
5. Istanbul = 2
6. Izmir = 2
7. Milan = 2
8. Paris = 2
9. Vienna = 2
10. Warsaw = 2
11. Baku = 1
12. Batumi = 1
13. Benidorm = 1
14. Wroclaw = 1
15. Yekaterinburg = 1
__________________________________
total: 47

*Skyscraper 200m (u/c)*
Moscow = 5
Istanbul = 3
Baku = 2
Izmir = 2
Yekaterinburg = 2
Kiew = 1
London = 1
Lyon = 1
Turin = 1
Warsaw = 1
___________________________________
total: 19


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

Blackhavvk said:


> Could you provide a list of 40 skyscrapers in Istanbul? Unfortunately difficult to obtain reliable information.


Instead of myself compiling a list I'll show you the brilliant thread by Klaus, Skyscrapers of Europe. It details a wealth of knowledge regarding skyscrapers in Europe. Currently there are just a little over 40 skyscrapers in Istanbul, completed or T/O.


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll just add that regarding skyscrapers in Europe, the top position will always jostle between Istanbul and Moscow. Third and fourth will presumably be between Paris and London. 

Has anyone got any information about roughly how many 100m+ buildings there are in Moscow, Istanbul, Frankfurt and other European cities. I know London has 45 and Paris 71.


----------



## greatturk (Dec 20, 2012)

İSTANBUL 150+ COM+T/0
NUMBER OF SKYCRAPERS: 40

1-SAPPHİRE İSTANBUL: 261m 
2-ANTHİLL TOWER 2: 210m
3-ANTHİLL TOWER 2: 210m
4-SPİNE TOWER: 202m
5-VARYAP MERİDİAN 1: 198m
6-RENAİSSANCE TOWER: 186m
7-AGAOGLU ANDROMEDA: 181m
8-İŞBANK TOWER: 181m
9-VARYAP MERİDİAN 2: 180m
10-NİDA PALLADİUM: 180m
11-LEOPARDUS: 178m
12-AK-ASYA TOWER: 173m
13-SOYAK KRİSTAL: 170m
14-ŞİŞLİ PLAZA: 170m
15-ZORLU TOWER: 170m
16-RİVER PLAZA: 170m
17-TERRACE TEMA: 170m
18-TEKSTİLKENT PLAZA 1: 168m
19-TEKSTİLKENT PLAZA 2: 168m
20-NUROL ŞİŞLİ TOWER: 166m
21-42 MASLAK 1: 167m
22-42 MASLAK 2: 167m
23-VARYAP MERİDİAN 3: 164m
24-SELENİUM TWİNS 1: 164m
25-SELENİUM TWİNS 2: 164m
26-SKY TOWER 1: 160m
27-EXEN TOWER: 160m
28-RİXOS RESİDANCE: 159m
29-SABANCI CENTER: 158m
30-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 1: 156m
31-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 2: 156m
32-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 3: 156m
33-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 4: 156m
34-ÇUKUROVA TOWER: 156m
35-TRUMPH TOWER: 155m
36-UPRİSE ELİTE: 154m
37-SÜZER PLAZA: 154m
38-TORUN TOWER: 153m
39-POLAT TOWER: 152m
40-İSTANBLOOM: 150m


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Union Man said:


> I'll just add that regarding skyscrapers in Europe, the top position will always jostle between Istanbul and Moscow. Third and fourth will presumably be between Paris and London.
> 
> Has anyone got any information about roughly how many 100m+ buildings there are in Moscow, Istanbul, Frankfurt and other European cities. I know London has 45 and Paris 71.


Here is fully updated list for Ukrainian cities. Kiev has close to 40 x 100m + completed and T/O buildings.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119475942&postcount=286

Should you need any help with translation, let me know.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Add one building at Baku, now 5 buildings are up to 150m because a new one is 
T/O.

|*The Crescent Place*
|*170.0m*
|*Topped out on 30th of March, 2015*



Azer_Akhundov said:


> 03.04.2015


----------

